# Buttercups



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have just realised butter cups arnt good for rabbits. Apparently (according to my neighbor who has guineas) the lawn at my new house has them. I really dont know what to do the lawn is only just big enough for the run as the rest of the garden in staggered flower beds. Can I put Miffy and George on the lawn or not?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes guinea pigs butter cups are not good fro either. I must admit my guniea pigs only seem to eat what they know they can eat and will screw there noses up to anything in the garden grass there unsure of. Although i do keep a eye on there out door area .


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Everywhere I've lived has been covered in buttercups and the rabbits have never had a problem with them. Afterall they're a wild plant and rabbits know what they can eat safely.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmmm thanks guys. I think I'm going to rotate the run so that its on the patio and then the grass some of the time, just to make sure they dont eat all the grass and get bored enough to eat the buttercups


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I would also say that if you gave a rabbit a whole heap of buttercups (and it ate them!) it would be very ill afterwards. But a few in a good mix of other greens and grass if the rabbit is feeding on its own and not given picked greens, would be less likely to harm. Some toxins are cumulative and only dangerous in quantity.

Dried buttercups (often found in hay) are harmless.


----------

